# Scars on body



## HopefulA.B. (29 Apr 2012)

Thankfully you don't know me, and hoefully have never seen me with a t-shirt and shorts on, I use to be a cutter, will scars (on arms and legs) be a problem in joining the army?
  Thanks


----------



## Fatalize (29 Apr 2012)

Many people have scars marks and tattoos on their bodies , if it does not affect your ability to work I wouldnt worry too much about it. 

I'm not sure what the exact (if any)regulations and steps taken are for potential recruits with such past issues. But if you're all good now I can't see it being a huge problem.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (29 Apr 2012)

Yup, all good. Listen to music to cope with stress.

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2012)

If you've been to any sort of treatment, you're going to need to disclose it. If everything is fine now, a simple doctor's note will close the book on that chapter of your life for the recruiting staff. Whatever you do, don't hide anything during the medical.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Apr 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> Yup, all good. Listen to music to cope with stress.
> 
> Thanks.



..and when you end up in a stressful situation without music someday???


----------



## HopefulA.B. (29 Apr 2012)

Ok, I'm also learning to talk to people about stress. . But, music is my main one.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Apr 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm also learning to talk to people about stress. . But, music is my main one.


I quite often prefer music to people.   ;D


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2012)

> Thankfully you don't know me, and hoefully have never seen me with a t-shirt and shorts on, I use to be a cutter, will scars (on arms and legs) be a problem in joining the army?



There is another Recruiting topic on scars from various causes, including self inflicted, here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93936.0.html


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2012)

If you don't disclose it, it'll be noticed during the physical and you'll be asked to comment on it...in all likelihood, you'll need a note from your doctor attesting to everything being under control, that you're not taking any meds, etc.  

Of course, you do realize you can't go through Recruit School with an iPod stuck in your ears to cope with the stress right?  Not trying to be a smart ass, but some folks are under the impression that the military should be more accomodating of their problems.  Recruit School is deliberately stressful to show you that you can cope with physical and mental stressors or if you can't, to show you the path to other employment.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Apr 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> Thankfully you don't know me, and hoefully have never seen me with a t-shirt and shorts on, I use to be a cutter, will scars (on arms and legs) be a problem in joining the army?
> Thanks



I'm sensing something peculiar from the questions you're posting on the forum...


----------



## HopefulA.B. (29 Apr 2012)

mariomike: Thanks, looked at the link.

MM: I'm not a good lier, so... What i do is I'm like an ocean, i just try to be flexible to a rock or you know what I mean, being flexible. But ya, once I get the talking to people part up to speed, should be ok. . I guess i felt stressed because i had no goals in life, now I do. .

Obedientiazelum: Like what? Good or bad? I just think up questions that I feel for myself need answering.


----------

